# Help ID please



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

I saw this fish at the LFS today, it was a good looking fish but I have no idea what it is. The pics are kinda bad because they are from my phone. Any Ideas?


----------



## Jamie C (Sep 6, 2008)

Otopharynx Lithobate.

Cheers,

Jamie


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

Jamie C said:


> Otopharynx Lithobate.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jamie


Thats what I was thinking but I wasnt sure because he is more of greenish blue. A lot of the pictures I have seen of these shows spots on the younger ones and they are usually a dark blue.

Does anyone know if he would be ok to put in with fish that are smaller than him?


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I put one in my peacock tank, it was about 3 inches and had about an inch on most of my fish. Very mild tempered and havent had a problem with it harassing or getting harassed.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cater20155 said:


> I put one in my peacock tank, it was about 3 inches and had about an inch on most of my fish. Very mild tempered and havent had a problem with it harassing or getting harassed.


Thanks. This one is about 3-3.5" and all my other fish are about 1.5"


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Unfortunately, this appears to be a hybrid of some sort, and not O. lithobates.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Unfortunately, this appears to be a hybrid of some sort, and not O. lithobates.


Yeah you are right I think. I went back to the store and actually bought him. He is a very nice looking fish though, nice colors, and he gets along very well so far with my smaller haps/peacocks.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

I didnt realize it in the store but once I got him home I realized he had a black stripe running down both sides of him as well as darker bars. The black stripe almost looks unnatural, do they "tattoo" peacocks like they do some other fish?

I will try and get a picture but right now he is being shy and he is in the back of the tank.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok so here are some better pics of the fish.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Protomelas Spilonotus... Sulfur Head...


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

It does look a lot like a sulfur head, but his fins are a different shape.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice looking fish. And your pictures aren't bad coming from a phone


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

KMNL said:


> Nice looking fish. And your pictures aren't bad coming from a phone


Thanks. The newer pictures are from an actual camera now that I have him at home in my tank .


----------

